# مفهوم Pmo - Project Management Office



## m_halawa (6 يناير 2007)

PMO
المكتب الفني
المشروع / العملية

جرت العادة على أن PMO في العمليات والمشروعات ما هي ألا مجرد آداه لأعمال الحصر والقياس وأعداد المستخلص الشهري للعميل وكذلك مقاولي الباطن ولكن في الواقع أن هذا المفهوم غير كامل وذلك لأن PMO يعتبر الأداة المحركة لأي مشروع ولابد أن يتحمل على عاتقة الجزء الأكبر من المسؤولية والمجهود لإنجاح مشروعة وأعمال الحصر والقياس ما هي إلا نشاط من أنشطة أخرى كثيرة لابد أن يعتبر نفسه مسئولا عنها خلال مراحل المشروع المختلفة وفيما يلي شرح مختصر لدور PMO في المراحل المختلفة للمشروع .

-	دور PMO في مرحلة دراسة العطاء وشروط التعاقد .
-	دور PMO في مرحلة التخطيط لبدء التنفيذ .
-	دور PMO في مرحلة التنفيذ .
-	دور PMO في مرحلة التسليم وأعداد الحساب الختامي .


دور PMO
في مرحلة دراسة العطاء وشروط التعاقد

وتبدأ هذه المرحلة من لحظة تسليم مستندات العطاء للجهة الدارسة حتى أتمام التعاقد وهي عبارة عن عمل خطة كاملة للمشروع المطلوب تنفيذه ورقياً ويقوم بالعمل في هذه المرحلة غالباً الإدارات المتخصصة في دراسة العطاءات بالاشتراك مع مهندسي PMO المرشحين للعمل في هذه المشروعات ، وكذلك مهندسين PMO اللذين سبق لهم العمل في مشروعات مماثلة للاستفادة بخبراتهم السابقة في هذا المجال.

لذا نجد أن مهندس PMO لابد أن يكون ملما بالأعمال الآتية:
-	مراجعة مستندات العطاء والتأكد من مدى كفايتها لعمل دراسة وافية للعطاء 
-	إعلام الجهات المختصة بالشركة في حالة وجود بعض العطاءات الخارجة عن سياسة الشركة.
-	عمل برنامج مبدئي للأعمال اللازمة في فترة دراسة العطاء ومتابعته باستخدام النماذج الخاصة بذلك وعمل أجندة يومية لتسجيل كافة الأعمال المطلوبة من تعليمات الاستشاري و التصاريح والتأشيرات وتقارير يطلبها الاستشاري.
-	إعلام الجهات المختصة بالشركة في حالة عدم كفاية الوقت المحدد لدراسة العطاء.
-	التأكد من صحة الكميات المذكورة في قائمة الأعمال وعمل حصر مبدئي للبنود التي لم يرد لها كميات.
-	عمل قائمة بالاستفسارات اللازمة والتي يمكن الإجابة عليها من خلال زيارة الموقع.
-	زيارة الموقع واستخدام نموذج تقرير زيارة الموقع المستخدم بالشركة لتدوين كافة المعلومات الخاصة بطبيعة الموقع وجغرافيته والظروف المختلفة للبيئة المحيطة به ومحاولة الإجابة على قائمة الاستفسارات أن أمكن .
-	الرجوع في إجابة باقي بنود قائمة الاستفسارات إلى الاستشاري أو الجهات الأخرى المختصة بذلك.
-	دراسة طريقة التنفيذ والبدائل المختلفة لكل بند مع مراعاة كافة الاعتبارات واختيار الطريقة المثلي.
-	تحليل كافة البنود من بنود الأعمال إلى مكوناتها الأساسية من خامات وعمالة ومعدات ومقاولي باطن.
-	عمل قائمة باحتياجات المشروع من العناصر السابقة.
-	دراسة أسعار العناصر المختلفة وطريقة الحصول عليها.
-	تحديد الأعمال التي ستنفذ عن طريق مقاولين الباطن مختارين أو معينين .
-	الحصول على عروض أسعار لمقاولي الباطن والموردين وعمل المفاضلة لاختيار الأمثل.
-	أعداد البرنامج الزمني للمشروع باستخدام الأسلوب الفني المناسب لتحديد اللازم لانجاز الأعمال واستخدام النموذج المخصص لذلك
-	تسكين الاحتياجات المختلفة للمشروع على البرنامج الزمني المعد والتأكد من أمكانية الحصول عليها في المواعيد المحددة.
-	الرجوع إلى تقرير زيارة الموقع وعمل دراسة دقيقة لكافة الأعمال المؤقتة المطلوبة وتكلفتها.
-	دراسة المصاريف الإدارية المباشرة والغير مباشرة للمشروع.
-	علم برنامج مالي (Budget & cash flow) للمشروع.
-	دراسة مصادر التمويل المختلفة للمشروع.
-	الدراسة الدقيقة لشروط التعاقد ووضع قائمة بالاستفسارات اللازمة وإضافة الشروط الخاصة في حالة السماح للمقاول بذلك.
-	حضور الاجتماعات ما قبل العطاء (Pre-bid meeting) وطرح الأسئلة والاستفسارات المطلوبة على كل من الاستشاري والمالك.
-	عمل تقرير شامل عن دراسة المشروع وعرضه على الجهات المختصة بالشركة.
-	حفظ المعلومات الخاصة بدراسة العطاء للاستفادة منها مستقبلا في حالة دراسة عطاءات مماثلة.


دور PMO
في
مرحلة التخطيط والإعداد لبدء التنفيذ
بعد رسو العطاء تبدأ المرحلة الثانية في حياة المشروع وهي عبارة عن الخروج به من حيز الدراسات إلى حيز التنفيذ ولكن لابد أن يسبق التنفيذ خطة شاملة للمشروع يمكن تلخيصها في الآتي :
-	في حالة اشتراك مهندس PMO في دراسة العطاء فإنه يكون فرد من فريق عمل من مهندسين إدارة العطاءات لذا تكون المستندات الخاصة بالدراسة غالبا في هذه الإدارة التي تقوم بتسليمها إلى إدارة الفرع التابع له المشروع هذه بالإضافة لأي مستندات أخرى أضيفت بعد التعاقد وعلى مهندس PMO الحصول على نسخة كاملة. من هذه المستندات وذلك باستلامها من المسئول بإدارة الفرع على أن يقوم الطرفين بعمل محضر استلام المستندات واعتماده بعد ملئ النماذج الملحقة به مثل:
-	بيان المخططات.
-	بيان الجسات.
-	بيان المراسلات.
-	بيان مقاولو الباطن.
-	بيان المعدات.
-	الاشتراك مع مدير التنفيذ في تحديد حجم الجهاز الإشرافي اللازم للمشروع والتجهيزات المختلفة للمشروع مع الأخذ في الاعتبار ما تم دراسته بالنسبة المصروفات الإدارية في مرحلة العطاء .
-	الاشتراك مع مدير المشروع أو مهندس التنفيذ وممثل المالك لاستلام ارض المشروع على PMO إثبات الحالة الحالية للموقع وتدوين أي ملاحظات مع ذكر أي معوقات للعمل موجودة بالموقع وكذلك أي خدمات ممكن استغلالها في العمل.
-	ويعتمد محضر الاستلام من كل من ممثل المالك ومدير المشروع ومهندس المكتب الفني ولابد أن تحفظ صورة من هذا المحضر في PMO لأهميتها واعتبارها مستند يدل على بداية التعاقد أحياناً، ويستخدم لذلك نموذج خاص باستلام الموقع.
-	زيارة الموقع مرة أخرى مع مدير المشروع ومهندس التنفيذ وذلك لعمل التخطيط العام له لتحديد أماكن مكاتب الجهاز وأماكن التشوين والورش والمخازن وغيرها من الخدمات اللازمة للمشروع وكذلك تخطيط الطرق الداخلية للموقع والمداخل والمخارج له وهذا بعد مراجعة القائمة الاسترشادية الخاصة بالمنشآت المؤقتة وكذلك تقرير زيارة الموقع .
- يقوم مهندس PMO بعمل دراسة لقائمة الكميات المعدلة (Revised Bill) وهذا للتأكد من التكلفة الحقيقية لكل بند من بنود الأعمال ومقارنتها بسعر العطاء.
- متابعة استلام الدفعة المقدمة أن وجدت وذلك بالحصول على صورة من خطاب العميل الذي يؤكد ذلك، وهذا لاعتبار تاريخ صرفها أحيانا التاريخ الفعلي لبداية العقد أو لبداية زمن المشروع . كما أن عدم استلام الدفعة المقدمة في الميعاد المحدد لها في بداية العمل يكون مؤثرا على الخطة المالية للمشروع.
- حفظ المستندات الخاصة بأعمال PMO وعمل ملفات لكل هذه المستندات بحيث يسهل الحصول على المعلومات منها .
- ولابد أن يقوم مهندس PMO أولا بالتعرف على الجهات المختلفة التي يكون له تعامل معها خلال فترة المشروع وكذلك معرفة نوعية هذا التعامل والمراسلات المختلفة بينهم وتوقيتها بالنسبة لمراحل المشروع .

ولا شك أن هذا يكون له تأثير على تحديد عدد الملفات ا لمطلوب فتحها وكذلك وضع الترقيم بحيث يسهل الحصول على المعلومات منها من أقل وقت ممكن كما من حفظ هذه المعلومات على الكمبيوتر استرجاعها:

ومن أمثلة المحفوظات التي يقوم بحفظها مهندس PMO
	رسومات المشروع المعتمدة من الاستشاري .
	الرسومات الخاصة بالمباني المؤقتة .
	لوحة التخطيط العامة للموقع .
	دفاتر حصر الأعمال للاستشاري ومقاولي الباطن .
	صورة من اتفاقية العقد وشروط التعاقد والمواصفات العامة والخاصة .
	صورة خطاب الإسناد .
	صورة خطاب الأمر في بداية العمل .
	صورة خطاب استلام الدفعة المقدمة .
	صورة من مستندات العطاء والأوراق الخاصة بدراسته .
	صورة محضر استلام الموقع .
	صورة من الأوامر المختلفة التي يصدرها الاستشاري أو العميل .
	صورة من المراسلات الخاصة بالمطالبات وكذلك الدراسة التفصيلية لها والمستندات المؤيدة للمطالبة .
	رصد وتسجيل النشرات الدورية لأسعار المواد والمصنعيات من مصادرها...
	رصد وتسجيل النشرات الدورية للأسعار التي من مصادرها...
	صور من عروض أسعار مقاولين الباطن وسابقة خبراتهم .
	صورة من سابقة خبرة الشركة من مقاولين الباطن .
	صورة من عقود مقاولين الباطن .
	صورة من نتائج حل أي نزاعات في المشروعات عرضت على التحكيم وكذلك صورة من محاضر أي جلسات تحكيم .
	صورة من الكتيبات الخاصة بعرف التحكيم التي نصت شروط التعاقد على اللجوء إليها وقت النزاع .
	صورة من التقارير لشهرية والربع سنوية للمشروع .
	صورة من محاضر استلام الأعمال .
	صورة من نتائج الاختبارات .

-	الدراسة الدقيقة لشروط التعاقد قبل بداية التنفيذ للاستفسار من الاستشاري عن أي شرط غير واضح وذلك لأن عدم إيضاحه قد يؤدي للتأخير في البرنامج الزمني أو أنجاز أعمال غير مطابقة للشروط .
-	إعداد الخطة الرئيسية للمشروع (Master Program) وذلك بعد المراجعة الدقيقة للبرنامج الزمني المبدئي الذي بنيت على أساسة دراسة العطاء وطبقاً لأي ظروف جديدة تحيط بالمشروع في هذه المرحلة والتزاما بمدة المشروع المحددة في العقد وتجنبا للتعرض لأي انحرافات من شأنها التأخير .
-	إعداد الخطة الرئيسية للمشروع (Master Program) وذلك بعد المراجعة الدقيقة للبرنامج الزمني المبدئي الذي بنيت على أساسة دراسة العطاء وطبقاً لأي ظروف جديدة تحيط بالمشروع في هذه المرحلة والتزاما بمدة المشروع المحددة في العقد وتجنبا للتعرض لأي انحرافات من شأنها التأخير ويستخدم لذلك نموذج البرنامج الزمني الخاص بالشركة .

ويقوم مهندس PMO بإعداد هذه الخطة مستخدما أحد الطرق الفنية لعمل البرامج الزمنية للمشروع والتي تعتمد على عمل الدراسات الخاصة به.
-	طرق التنفيذ المقترحة لكل نشاط مع مدير المشروع.
-	معدلات الأداء بالاشتراك مع مهندس التنفيذ.
-	الموارد المتاحة بالاشتراك مع مهندس التنفيذ ومدير المشروع.
-	المعدات المطلوبة للعمل بالاتصال بالأقسام الميكانيكية للحصول على التقارير الفنية لها.
-	وبعد عمل الخطة الرئيسية للمشروع يقوم مهندس PMO بعمل عدة نسخ منها لمدير المشروع ومهندس التنفيذ والاستشاري إن طلب.
-	عمل الخطة المالية للمشروع والغرض منها الرقابة والتنبؤ بالتدفقات النقدية المطلوبة لكل شهر من شهور العمل وتتكون هذه الخطة من شقين أساسين:
	الموازنة التخطيطية.
	التدفقات النقدية.
-	حصر الأعمال التي تحتاج في تنفيذها إلى إدارات تخصصية أو مقاولين باطن وكذلك الخامات والمهمات التي تحتاج إلى موردين وتحديد فتراتهم الزمنية على البرنامج الزمني والاتصال PMO الفرع لعمل تعاقدات معهم وذلك عن طريق نموذج طلب التعاقد مع مقاول باطن مع الأخذ في الاعتبار أي مقاولين معينين من قبل العميل .
-	مراجعة شروط تعاقد مقاولي الباطن مع PMO الفرع ومطابقتها بالشروط العامة للمشروع .
-	حصر لأنواع المعدات المطلوبة للعمل وتحديد فتراتهم الزمنية على البرنامج الزمني للمشروع والاتصال PMO للفرع لتوفيرها في الوقت المطلوب.


دور
PMO
في مرحلة التنفيذ
تبدأ هذه المرحلة بعد عمل الخطة الشاملة للمشروع وتحديد الأسلوب الأمثل للتنفيذ. وتعتبر أطول المراحل في عمر المشروع وأكثرها خطورة .
وفي هذه المرحلة يلقى على عاتق PMO مسؤولية المتابعة الدقيقة لكل الأعمال لذا يلجأ بعض المديرين وخاصة في المشروعات الكبرى إلى إسناد أعمال PMO إلى عدد من المهندسين بحيث يجمع بينهم نظام شامل لتبادل المعلومات يحقق التكامل اللازم لإتمام الأعمال ويؤدي لنجاح المشروع .

وتتلخص اختصاصات PMO في هذه المرحلة في الأعمال الآتية :
	المراجعة النهائية للبرنامج الزمني وإضافة أي تعديلات.
	تقسيم البرنامج الزمني العام إلى عدد من البرامج المرحلية لفترات بين شهرين إلى ثلاثة شهور ويراعى في عمل هذه البرامج الاعتبارات الآتية:
-	إعداد قائمة أنشطة تفصيلية للأعمال فمثلا نشاط الخرسانة المسلحة في البرنامج العام يقسم في البرنامج المرحلي إلى عدة أنشطة مثل نشاط نجارة وحداده وصب.
-	حساب العمال اللازمين لكل نشاط وكذلك زمن تنفيذ هذا النشاط.
-	عمل التحليل الشبكي لهذه الأنشطة مهما كان معقدا.
-	حساب الموارد اللازمة لكل نشاط وهذا لسهولة توفير الاحتياجات في المواعيد المناسبة.
وتعمل هذه الخطة للأغراض الآتية:
-	للتأكد من سير العمل طبقا لما هو مخطط أولا بأول .
-	لإضافة كل التفاصيل على البرنامج الزمني الإجمالي للمشروع .
-	لإعادة النظر في الموارد المتاحة بناء على أي ظروف جديدة قد تحيط بالمشروع في المراحل الزمنية المختلفة وحاليا تلجأ كل PMO إلى استخدام أجهزة الكمبيوتر في عمل البرامج الزمنية وكذلك المرحلية وذلك لسهولة عمل المتابعة واسترجاع أي معلومات .
ولزيادة الدقة في العمل يشترك مهندس PMO ومهندس التنفيذ في أعداد برنامج عمل أسبوعي وتشمل الآتي:
-	قائمة بالأعمال المطلوب انجازها خلال كل أسبوع بحيث تقسم الأعمال اليومية بمنتهى الدقة على عدد ساعات العمل.
-	عمل جدول بالعمالة المطلوبة لكل يوم من أيام الأسبوع .
-	تسجيل أي ملاحظات يومية خلال الأسبوع مهما كانت بساطتها للاستفادة منها في عمل خطة الأسبوع التالي .
-	عمل التقارير اليومية وتشمل الأعمال التي تمت خلال اليوم وكذلك أي معدات تم تشغليها أو حدث بها أعطال وعدد العمال بالموقع والزيارات التي تمت ونتائجها.


ولابد أن يكون هناك تعاون بين كل من مهندس التنفيذ ومهندس PMO لعمل هذا التقرير .
يقوم مهندس PMO بأعمال حصر الكميات لبنود الأعمال المختلفة بدقة شديدة وبالطريقة المنصوص عليها في المواصفات الخاصة بالمشروع وفي الدفاتر المعدة خصيصا لذلك من قبل الشركة. وتخصص دفاتر حصر للاستشاري تراجع منه كل فترة ويتم تعميد الأعمال التي تمت، وكذلك تخصص دفاتر حصر أخرى لكل مقاول يتم الحصر فيها طبقا لشروط عقدة ويعتمد عليها في عمل مستخلص ولابد أن يقوم مهندس PMO بحصر الأعمال بانتظام للأسباب الآتية :
-	أقناع العميل بصحة الكميات المدرجة في المستخلص.
-	لعمل التقارير والخطة الرئيسية والمرحلية للمشروع.
-	للرقابة على الاحتياجات من المواد والخامات والعمالة.
-	لتحفيز العاملين.
-	لتنظيم الدفع لمقاولين الباطن طبقا لما تم فعلا من الأعمال.
يقوم مهندس PMO بمتابعة أعمال مقاولي الباطن وعمل ملف خاص لكل مقاول يشمل :
	صورة من العقد مع المقاول.
	صورة من المستخلصات.
	دفاتر الحصر الخاصة بالمقاول.
	كشوف العمالة والمعدات الخاصة بهم.
	البرنامج الزمني المقدم من المقاول.
	صور من أخطار بدء العمل.
-	إنذار رفض الأعمال.
-	إنذار انجاز أعمال خصما عليه.
-	إنذار تغير أعمال.
-	إخطار لمقاول الباطن لتباطئه في العمل.
-	بيان مسحوبات مقاول باطن نموذج .
	صورة من المستخلص الختامي.
	صورة من بيانات المسحوبات من المخازن.
	صورة من محاضر استلام الأعمال.
	صور من محاضر الفحص في حالة الموردين.

-	عمل التقارير الشهرية والربع سنوية وهذا بالاستعانة بالبرنامج الزمني والبرنامج المالي للمشروع وتقارير المخازن ، ومتابعة إرساله للإدارة الفنية الخاصة بمتابعة المشروعات PMO .
-	متابعة التغيرات في الأعمال التي تحدث أثناء سير العمل أما نتيجة ظروف معينة تمر بالمشروع أو أوامر معطاة من الاستشاري .
-	ويكون لهذه التغيرات تأثير على تكلفة المشروع أو امتداد زمن التنفيذ وهي أما أن تكون عبارة عن تعديل يحدث في الرسومات أو المواصفات بالإضافة أو بالحذف أو تغيير في طريقة التنفيذ أو في تسلسل الأعمال أو تعليمات تعليق الأعمال أو رفض أعمال .
-	لذا لابد أن يقوم مهندس PMO بدراسة بنود التغيرات في العقد دراسة وافية ومتابعة أي أوامر قد يصدرها الاستشاري وتاريخ هذه الأوامر والاحتفاظ بها في PMO بصورة منها متعمدة من الاستشاري أو العميل كما هو مذكور في العقد.



لابد أن يكون مهندس PMO مؤهلا لتدارك أي مطالبات له لدى العميل وذلك في المدة المسموح بها وقبل فوات الأوان.
وعلى الرغم من أن مسؤولية عمل المطالبة تكون دائما على المدير إلا أن تحديد نقاط المطالبات من خلال العقد المبرم بين الطرفين وكذلك جمع المعلومات المطلوبة لعلم المطالبة مسؤولية مهندس المكتب الفني وذلك لأنه في أي حالة من الحالات يكون هناك أكثر من مشكلة لعمل المطالبة مثل :
-	تحديد نقط المطالبة .
-	تقييم المطالبة وتحديد المبالغ أو الوقت المطلوب .
- أقناع الأطراف الأخرى بأن المطالبة قانونية وذات قيمة لذا لابد أن يقوم مهندس PMO بدراسة الآتي قبل البدء في عمل أي مطالبة .
-	المراسلات والخطابات بين جمع الأطراف .
-	محاضر وتقارير كل زيارات الموقع.
-	كل التعليمات والتوجيهات الصادرة من العميل أو المهندس بالتغيرات أو التعليق أو الرفض للأعمال.
-	الرسومات وتفصيلتها وتاريخ الاستلام وتاريخ التعديل باستخدام نموذج متابعة المخططات .
-	أي ملاحظات تدون يوميا باستخدام نموذج تقرير العمل اليومي.
-	جداول العمال وتشغيل المعدات وساعات التوقف.
-	نتائج اختبارات التربة والأجهزة المستخدمة. 
-	محضر استلام الموقع مدون به كل ما هو بالموقع.

على مهندسي PMO أن يراقب مطابقة معدل التقدم في الأعمال مع البرنامج الزمني المخطط للمشروع تبع العقد ويعلم مديره عند وجود أي انحراف أو تعطيل قد يؤدي لزيادة وقت المشروع.
يقوم مهندسي PMO بعمل الرقابة على دراسات التكلفة وعلاقتها بوقت المشروع.

تعتبر من أهم واجبات مهندسي PMO الرقابة على توريد الخامات والغرض منها هو معرفة الوقت المناسب لدخول كل خامة ، وكذلك الكمية المطلوبة منها ولعمل هذه الرقابة لابد من الإلمام بالآتي :

-	نوعية الخامات المطلوبة لكل عمل وكمياتها .
-	هل هذه الخامات طلبت فعلا وتاريخ الطلب واسم المورد .
-	ما هي الخامات التي يجب أن تورد عند بداية التعاقد والخامات المطلوب تأخيرها لنهاية العمل .


ولأحكام الرقابة لابد أن يكون هناك اتصال دائم بين مهندسين المكتب الفني والمسئولين عن المخازن.
-	لابد من الاهتمام باختبار أماكن التشوين المناسبة في وقت التخطيط العام للموقع.
-	المراجعة المحكمة لكل الخامات التي تورد للمخازن من حيث الحجم والمقاسات والأطوال وأن توضع في المخازن بترتيب جيد حتى يمكن حصرها بسهولة .
-	يقوم مهندسي PMO بالرقابة على استخدام المواد وذلك لان المواد الخام تمثل 50% من قيمة كل عقد تقريبا ويصرف فيها كم كبير من العملات الصعبة إذا لابد أن تعمل مقارنة بين الكميات الفعلية التي استخدمت من الخامات لأي عمل والكميات القياسية التي كان المفروض أن تستخدم لتحديد نسبة الفاقد في المواد الخام، ولإجراء هذه الرقابة لابد من :
-	تحديد أنواع المواد الأكثر أهمية وتعتبر رئيسية للمشروع وتحديد ما إذا كانت التقارير لهذه الخامات تكون أسبوعية أو شهرية.
-	تحديد الكميات المطلوبة من الخامات لكل بند من بنود الاعمال وذلك عن طريق تحليل البند .
-	وضع خطة مع أدارة المخازن لطريقة عمل (Check) منتظم على ما هو موجود في المخازن .
-	تصميم نماذج لعمل التقارير وأخذ موافقة المديرين .
دور
PMO
في مرحلة تسليم الأعمال وإعداد الختامي

يجب إعداد دفاتر الحصر الختامية للعميل ومقاولي باطن والتأكد من تطابق الأعمال والكميات في كلا الدفترين واعتماد الدفاتر .

-	عمل المستخلصات الختامية لكل من العميل ومقاولي الباطن .
-	الاشتراك في جلسات التسليم الابتدائي للمشروع وعمل محضر الاستلام.
-	الاشتراك في جلسات التسليم النهائي للمشروع وعمل محضر التسليم.
-	عمل التقرير النهائي للمشروع لتحديد المكسب والخسارة.


تحياتي 
مهندس / محمد حلاوه PMP,AVC,CPM
خبير إدارة مشروعات ودراسات جدوى
محكم قضايا معتمد

------------------------
تم اضافة الموضوع بالمكتبة المتخصصة لادارة المشاريع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=623547#post623547


----------



## mos (6 يناير 2007)

*cpm*

المهندس محمد حلاوة الموقر 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
أود أن أعرف عن كيفية الوصول إلى شهادة cpm
وكذلك الحصول على شهادات بالتحكيم بالنت .أو بالمملكة .
ولكم كل التقدير


----------



## m_halawa (7 يناير 2007)

*شهادات التحكيم*

عن طريق الشركة السعودية لتنمية الكفاءات البشرية - بحضور حلقات التدريب في مجال العقود والتحكيم...
الاستاذ / عبد المقصود حجازي مدير التدريب
0503407861
4787531
او

عن طريق إتحاد المنظمات الهندسية في الدول الاسلامية - أو مركز القاهرة الاقليمي للتحكيم الدولي التجاري يمكنك الاتصال بي على الهاتف أو بريد الجامعه الامريكية بالقاهرة 0507476160
4655708
m_halawa*aucegypt.edu


----------



## م محمد عبدالعال (7 يناير 2007)

الاخ الكريم / محمد حلاوة
جزيل الشكر والامتنان على هذا الموضوع والذي يعد من أكثر الموضوعات أهمية فى الوقت الحالي


----------



## m_halawa (7 يناير 2007)

*شكرا لك*

م. محمد عبد العال
أشكر ك على مجاملتك اللطيفة


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (7 يناير 2007)

اخونا الفاضل الغالي محمد حلاوة

حقيقة

اتقدم اليك بكل معاني الشكر التي يمكن للحروف اجادتها

سلمت يداك

وجعله الله في موازين حسناتك


اخوكم

م. معماري/ أشرف الكرم


----------



## m_halawa (9 يناير 2007)

*Maturing Your Pmo*

أشكرك أخي مهندس / أشرف الكرم


----------



## mos (27 يناير 2007)

*التحكيم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
الأخ الخبير الموقر أشكرك على تعاونك وسأتصل بكم ..
مع تحياتى


----------



## م محمد عبدالعال (27 يناير 2007)

*المكتب الفني للمشروعات Pmo*

الأخوة الكرام
لاشك ان اهتمام المؤسسات بتنفيذ مشروعاتها يتزايد وأيضا يتزايد اهتمامها بتوقير فرص النجاح
أتمنى التوفيق فى تعريف نصدر الحاجة للمكتب الفني للمشروعات PMO من خلال هذه السطور 
لماذا يزداد حرص المؤسسات المختلفة على وجود مكتب فني للمشروعات PMO
سؤال: هل تنفيذ مشروعات تقنيات المعلومات يتعرض للفشل؟ 
للأسف العديد من الإحصاءات تؤيد ذلك، 
فالعديد من مشروعات تطوير البرمجيات ونظم المعلومات يتأخر تنفيذها عن برنامجها الزمني او تتجاوز بكثير الميزانية المخصصة لها. 
فمن بين 8000 مشروع لتطوير البرمجيات تشير الإحصاءات التى قامت بها Standish Group أن:
حوالي 90% منها تجاوز الميزانية و تقريبا 50% منها تجاوز برنامجه الزمني بينما 40% وصفت عند نهاية المشروع بأنها لاتفي بالغرض المطلوب والمحدد سلفا عند البدء بالمشروع.

ومن الدقة ألا نقول "تنفيذ المشروعات يفشل" بل الواقع أن القائمين على التنفيذ يتعرضوا للمشاكل والتهديد بالفشل من كل اتجاه،
Projects don't fail, but people do 

المشكلة و الحل 

أعراض المشكلة
o	تنفيذ المشروعات يتجاوز البرنامج الزمني، وكذلك يتجاوز الميزانية
o	ضعف أو عدم التنسيق بين الفعاليات والأنشطة المختلفة خاصة إذا تعددت وامتددت على عدة بلدان أو مدن
o	أداء متواضع لمدير المشروع وفريق العمل 
o	الارتجال فى العمل بسبب الافتقار لمنهجية محددة ومتفق عليها على مدى دورة حياة المشروع.
o	ضياع توثيق الأعمال، الخطوط الإرشادية، نماذج تنفيذ العمليات، توصيف الإجراءات، العقود، بيانات موردي المواد والأعمال،.. لم يتم حفظها بمكان محدد ومعلوم 
o	عدم توفر التقارير والبيانات المختلفة بصفة دورية ودقيقة.
o	زيادة حاجة المؤسسة لتوصيف الجديد من مشروعات تقنية المعلومات بسرعة ووفق أولويات عمل المؤسسة
o	عند البدء فى تنفيذ مشروع جديد، يضيع الوقت فى تعقب العديد من الإجراءات، والموافقات.
o	تضارب الآراء والتوجهات عندما تتعلق المشروعات بالتقنيات الجديدة او المعقدة او بتلك التى تحتاج الى تدريب وتأهيل للكوادر 
o	عدم استفادة المؤسسة من الدروس المستفادة من تنفيذ المشروعات السابقة فيتكرر الخطأ

الحل
تبين الدراسات والاستقصاءات على أن تتعامل المؤسسات مع إدارة مشروعاتها من خلال جهة متخصصة تعنى بالمقام الأول بإدارة المشاريع، فهى تساعد المؤسسة على اختيار المشاريع التى تنسجم وأولويات العمل بالمؤسسة ومن ثم تساعد المؤسسة على توصيف المخاطر التى تهدد المشروع، إعداد وتأهيل الكوادر المختلفة المطلوبة بحيث يتم تنفيذ المشروع بنجاح خلال الجدول الزمني للمشروع ومن خلال الميزانية المحددة سلفا.


----------



## م محمد عبدالعال (25 فبراير 2007)

*النماذج المؤسسية لمكتب إدارة المشروع PMO Organizational stile*

ما هى اهم النماذج المؤسسية التى يقوم عليها مكتب إدارة المشروع PMO Organizational stile
يمكن استعراض النماذج المؤسسية التى يقوم عليها مكتب إدارة المشروع من خلال النماذج التالية:
o	النموذج الأول Repository: مصدر للمعلومات لمدير المشروع وكذلك لفريق عمل المشروع 
o	النموذج الثاني Coach: مصدر للمعلومات لمدير المشروع وكذلك لفريق عمل المشروع مع التنسيق لكافة الاتصالات وتبادل المعلومات المطلوبة لتنفيذ المشروع 
o	النموذج الثالث Enterprise PMO : إدارة مباشرة لكافة مشروعات المؤسسة 

والله الموفق


----------



## mos (25 فبراير 2007)

*نماذج*

المهندس محمد المحترم
أولا مبروك النجاح 
ثانيا كيف يكننا الحصول على النماذج المشار اليها.
مع التحية


----------



## م محمد عبدالعال (26 فبراير 2007)

*النماذج المؤسسية التى يقوم عليها مكتب إدارة المشروع PMO Organizational stile*

الأخ الكريم Mos جزيل الشكر على شعورك النبيل ولك مثل ما دعوت
وأرجو ان نتقابل قريبا و الاتحرمنا من جهودك الطيبة وآرائك ومقترحاتك 
الإخوة الكرام
النماذج المؤسسية التى يقوم عليها مكتب إدارة المشروع تتوقف على حاجة المؤسسة وتطلعاتها لخدمات المكتب.
ليس هناك نماذج بمعنى استمارة يرحى تعبئتها
هذه النماذج مبنية على حاجة المؤسسة وبالتالى فهى تساعد على تحديد الهيكل الوظيفي، الأولويات، المحاذير، الميزانية، مؤشرات النجاح وطبعا تحديد المسئول عن تنفيذ هذا كله ، تماما كأى مشروع.

مرفق مجموعة من الأسئلة من الممكن ان نبدأبالإجابة عليها كخطوة للتعرف على كيف مدى الدعم المتوقع من الإدارة لهذا الجهد


----------



## ايهاب سراج (15 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم الحمد لله الذي انعم علينا بي الايمان و العلم 
اخوتي الاعزاء من المهم جيدا التبسيط في المواضيع و مراعات البرامج العمليه لا صحاب الخبرات البسيطه او المبتدئين .
و شكرا


----------



## abu nouran (15 مايو 2007)

مشكور على العلمومات القيمة .. بس ياريت تعطي مثال في مجال ادارة مشاريع تطبيق برامج الكمبيوتر, مثلا برنامج ادارة المستشفيات ...الخ


----------



## الزعيم2000 (26 أغسطس 2007)

ما شاء الله ما شاء الله على السخاء فى المعلومات
أشكر لجميع المشاركين هذا الموضوع الجديد بالنسبة لى 
وتقبلوا مرورى وشكرى لكم..


----------



## صابر دياب (30 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور جداً أخي الكريم على إثارة هذا الموضوع الهام


----------



## mohy_y2003 (29 أكتوبر 2007)

الموضوع رائع جدا ونسال الله ان تعم الفائده علي جميع الاخوة المشاركين
وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## مووداا (31 أكتوبر 2007)

موضوع أكثر من رائع ووضعت أيدينا على تقريباً كل الأنشطة التي من الممكن أن تسند لل pmo [.h; hggi odvhW


----------



## نعيم ابو كرم (1 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## BASSAMSA (8 مايو 2009)

مشكور جداً أخي الكريم على إثارة هذا الموضوع الهام


----------



## عبدالله العمامى (25 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## gadag (21 يونيو 2009)

*جزيل الشكر والامتنان على هذا الموضوع والذي يعد من أكثر الموضوعات أهمية فى الوقت الحالي*


----------



## sadoboza (6 أكتوبر 2009)

الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على الحبيب محمد المبعوث رحمة للعالمين

لايوجد من كلام الشكر والتقدير لاخى الكريم المهندس محمد حلاوه مايوفيك حقك 
ياجماعه اسمه حلاوه ولكل منا نصيب من اسمه ،،،
اشكرك كل الشكر على حلاوة قلبك واشكرك كل الشكر على حلاوة موضوعك ،،
بارك الله فيك ادعى لك بالخير ،،،


----------



## abosalah1 (7 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## sallam1998 (10 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما وعملا ونفع بك الناس


----------



## khdkhaled (27 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير و نفع بكم و نفعكم


----------



## محمد براك العتيبي (30 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا مهندس محمد حلاوه على هذا الموضوع الجميل جدا
عندي سؤال اين دورpmo في مراقبة المشاريع ام انه غير موكله له هذه المرحله من مراحل المشروع


----------



## nasser4u56 (7 فبراير 2011)

الف الف الف شكر


----------



## sayedahmed330 (20 يناير 2012)

شكرا اخي على الطرح الرائع


----------



## ايمن حسين (29 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد السواكنى (20 أغسطس 2012)

الف مليون شكر


----------



## mos (20 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed145 (3 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
فعلا عاجز عن الشكر لما يقدمة المنتدي من خدمات للزوار
وعندي استفسار بخصوص Ms Project server
Microsoft Office Enterprise Project Management
حابب اعرف جميع التقارير التي يمكن الحصول عليها من خلال مكتب المشاريع
واكون عاجز عن الشكر اذا كان الرد قريباً
​


----------



## Eng. B.D (5 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله حيرا والف شكر على الموضوع المتميز


----------



## عمرو السمان (8 سبتمبر 2013)

fwfwfsaf


----------



## محمد السواكنى (8 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## REFAAT GRIDA (17 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ahmed_2006 (21 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس محمد ،،، وأرجو منك ان تضع الامر كله في صورة ملف وورد يتم رفعه هنا


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (29 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااا


----------

